

ItWillGetCheaper.com - Hackathon product, continue development? - a3camero
http://www.itwillgetcheaper.com

======
a3camero
I made this with a friend at AngelHack Toronto a few months ago. Is this a
service you'd use? Improvements?

------
kevin_rubyhouse
I would probably use it if it worked for sure with Newegg as well.

